# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  tarantula adoption is good...

## Snakeman

once again i had a chance to adopt some new pets while i was petco.some guy couldnt take care of his T's,so he came to the right place!! so here are my 6 new tarantulas!!

_Brachypelma smithi_ Mexican Redknee - female!!


_Avicularia versicolor_ Antilles Pink Toe - unsexed


_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ Green Bottle Blue - female!!


_Poecilotheria rufilata_ Red-Slate Ornamental - female!!


i also got a mombasa golden starburst(_P.murinus_) but it was webbed at the top in a corner and i didnt want to risk it "teleporting" out of her KK.and i got another cobalt blue_(H.lividum_) but she was in her burrow and was impossible to take her pic.

and i got a pic of one of other T's that i havent photographed in a while.

_Eucratoscelus pachypus_ Stout-Legged Baboon - female

----------


## Freakie_frog

> _Avicularia versicolor_ Antilles Pink Toe - unsexed


You know I;m not much on spiders but thats kind of cool looking

----------


## Snakeman

yeah they're one of the prettiest in the hobby.

----------


## Evan Jamison

Nice additions there, and an adult female B. smithi to boot!  Congrats, glad they went to a good experienced home  :Rock on: 

-Evan

----------


## Shadowspider

Nice additions!
What kind of set up do you have for the arboreals and obligate burrowers?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I never get that lucky! What a nice group. Thanks for sharing the picks!! :Smile:

----------


## KTsCritters

Awesome! I love red knees...I went to a pet store and they have two GORGEOUS female red knees and I wanted to take them home with me SO bad. Too bad my mom is deathly scared of spiders and scorps (I also held an emperor scorpion today and he was just awesome).

----------


## Snakeman

> Nice additions!
> What kind of set up do you have for the arboreals and obligate burrowers?


the arboreals are setup in a 10 gallon tank on their side with air holes on the side. the burrowers have plenty of peat moss for them to burrow in.

----------

